# THE CUT STARTS HERE: Preacher



## Preacher (Jan 3, 2003)

Personal information will follow, just getting the structure in place ..


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Preacher (Jan 13, 2003)

Training today:

Standard GoPro's Power Chest/Biceps.
Had to exchange Flat Bench for decline (some shmuck just kept pressing 60lbs over and over ..)

Eating:

Totals: 3148 cals, 359g Protein, 164g Carbs, 47g Fat

Meals:

Breakfast:
- 2 grilled chicken steaks (schnitzel-style) 

Mid-morning -> noon
- 2 x 60g Whey Protein

Noon
- Spaghetti (in a hurry, fuqed up badly there, show in the carbs count ..)

Noon -> mid-noon
- 1 x 60g Whey Protein

Evening (after workout)
- 1 x 60g Whey Protein
- 3 x Grilled chicken steaks (one hour later)


I realise this looks more like a bulking diet for a 170lbs little boy like me,
but I found that high-protein diets work wonders for me, no matter
wat the calorie count.

It's been a relief being able to eat high-protein again after a full week of "Montezuma's revenge" ...


----------



## Preacher (Jan 13, 2003)

P.S. .... W8, don't go "add veggies to your meals!" on me.
The mere tought of vegetables makes me sick to my stomach as today ..

I'll try to be a good boy and add some greens later in the week, OK ?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

Actually....I was going to comment on the 47 g of fat!


----------



## Preacher (Jan 14, 2003)

I know ... I tend to focus on those damn carbs to much and loose focus on the fat thing. I'll be adding some olive oil to my veggies in the following meals .. I should be at at least 150% of that!


----------



## Preacher (Jan 14, 2003)

Training: 

Standard GoPro's Power week LEGS!
I'll be crawling out of bed tomorrow morning (so no cardio for the next three days straight   )

Meals:

Morning:
- 200g of Chicken Schnitzel (I have no other word for it ..)

Mid-morning:
- 2 x 65g of Whey shake (My time-released powder box is empty)

noon:
- 200g (maybe more, couldn't measure) of grilled turkey
- Variety of veggies (lettuce, beets, ..) with oil dressing 
- some potatoes (three tiny ones, like 1" diameter)

Afternoon:
- 1 x 60g of Whey Shake

Evening:
- 125g of chocolate pudding (low carb)
- 110g of Chicken filet (Bread dressing .. without the bread, naturally)
- 450g of Chicken Schnitzel (three different kinds)

Total: 
2754 cals, 340g Protein, 118g carbs, 37g of fat  

I was planning on adding some flax oil (vlasolie in dutch) to my shakes, 
but the kitchen at work was out .. I'm getting some tomorrow .. I promise).
I did compensate with three tablespoons of olive oil in my last meal (forgot to count).

Call for help: I went out of my way to find some callipers, but no store I went had them. 
I could "rent" them from a local sportschool, but they were all taken for the moment.
Is there ANY other way I could measure this with 'some' accuracy ?


----------



## Preacher (Jan 15, 2003)

Today's been a great day .. If I could keep this up for a while, I might actually see some results.

Training: 

Zip. Resting day. Watched Jerry McGuire. Sat on my ass all evening. Good boy.

Eating:

Morning:
- Tried Oatmeal. Hated it. Fed it to the dog. Dog hated it too. 
Flushed it down. It stuck to the bowl ... how do you people eat these kind of things ?
- 2 x Chicken filet with water (hardcore!)

Mid-morning: 
- 2 x 60g Whey

Noon:
- 2 x 125g of Schnitzel 
- 1 x 200g of Chicken Filet 
- Had some "steak sauce" with it that has like .. 0 calories ..
- 60g of potatoes .. GF insists I ate them "because she bothered.."

Afternoon:
- Whey shake (60g)
- Sandwich with Tuna, and small one with Chicken Filet (sliced thinly)

Evening:
- Porc meat (very lean) with chinese sauce (just for taste, didn't touch the sauce) 
- baked with 20g of real butter (!!)

Totals:

Calories: 3098 ; Protein: 341g ; Carbs: 124g ; Fat: 88,4g

My colleague at work ate one (1) sandwich with OJ today and is still gaining fat! Hah!

My Tanita say I'm at 18% today, even while being severely dehydrated (meetings) .. I'm getting there, DP!


----------



## tigress (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Preacher *_
> - Tried Oatmeal. Hated it. Fed it to the dog. Dog hated it too.
> Flushed it down. It stuck to the bowl ... how do you people eat these kind of things ?
> 
> ...



LOL! I just put 1/3 cup dry oatmeal(uncooked) in my morning whey shake. Works for me and it's quick. 

WTF is Schnitzel anyway?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

*I did compensate with three tablespoons of olive oil in my last meal (forgot to count).*

K...Preacher?  ...you really need to rethink your meals. While it is possible to "compensate" for calories this way...you're not able to compensate for the meal....you need fat and fibre in every meal or you've got nothing to control insulin! W/o fat, your insulin release is too high, and that puts a stop to fat burning!

And everytime you protein on it's own, that protein is being used for energy instead of tissue repair (muscle building!)....so you need to add some fat to your shakes and a fat source w/ all meals i.e. your chicken in meal 1.


----------

